# Book cover curling...solutions?



## nsmar4211 (Dec 5, 2015)

I bought Marie Gale's book and within the first week the covers are curling back. I have high humidity, and I'm pretty sure this is a POD (print on demand) book so the covers are basically just paper. 

Has anyone tried to flatten covers? When I'm not reading I've place heavy items to try to keep them from curling but that does not seem to be helping. At one point the front curled all the way into itself! I was considering laminating with some contact paper but that always just looks tacky... Also considered having it spiral bound with the covers laminated but that loses the spine label...


----------



## Deedles (Dec 5, 2015)

Spiral binding with laminated covered was my first thought. I haven't had a problem with books curling but I have all sorts of manuals that I've had laminated and spiral bound because they just last longer. Plus, you can fold them back to keep your place, for example with a cookbook or instruction manual. The cost is usually very reasonable. I have them done at office supply stores like Office Depot or even Kinkos.


----------



## Atihcnoc (Dec 5, 2015)

My favorite cooking books are in spiral binding with laminated cover and back cover of the book.  One is a magazine and the other one is a paperback book.  That was and excellent decision as after 10 years they are in perfect condition.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Dec 6, 2015)

The problem with spiral binding (which I actually did as part of my job for 10 years) is that you lose the spine and end up with a shelf full of books you can't figure out the titles to .

I may ask the library who they send books out to to have them hard bound....


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Dec 6, 2015)

I hadn't thought about that side of things. If you have a few of them or more, you might get annoyed having to check each time


----------



## Deedles (Dec 6, 2015)

nsmar4211 said:


> The problem with spiral binding (which I actually did as part of my job for 10 years) is that you lose the spine and end up with a shelf full of books you can't figure out the titles to .
> 
> I may ask the library who they send books out to to have them hard bound....



That is a problem but I just put them in categories, ie; manuals, recipes, patterns, etc. At least I don't have to search through them all.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------

